# IUI or IVF?



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi ladies,

i have been advised by my consultant to have IUI instead of going straight to IVF but looking at the success rates i feel that it would be best to go for IVF although the waiting list is 12mths.

anyway, a little about me. I am 31 and my DH is 32, we have been TTC for 2yrs but nothing has happened. We have had all the tests SA for DH which is normal, I had a scan which showed 3 fibroids and a polyp but the consultant thinks shouldn't prevent me getting pregnant and my FSH was 6.6. I have a lap and dye to check if my tubes are ok in july and the consultant wants me to have 3 IUIs in sept,oct and nov before going on to IVF. However after looking at the low success rates of IUI, i feel that perhaps it would be best to go straight to IVF as i really feel like am running out of time. btw, i had a termination (please dont judge) when i was 19 because my relationship with my ex wasnt stable. 

i would really appreciate any advise and would like to hear from ladies who have had success with IUI

thanks for reading this in advance and i really wish you all the best in your journey. baby dust to you all

Footsie


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Footsie,

It is so hard knowing what to do and unfortunately no one can tell you what's the right thing. I struggled with this, after my second IUI failed I was convinced that IUI would never work and was going to put all my money into one cycle of IVF. Then the timing of my next cycle worked really well with work so I decided to try one more IUI, I really didn't think that it would work but it did! I'm so pleased that I had that final IUI. 

You are young and your FSH is good and you know that your tubes are clear so there is no reason why IUI wouldn't work, you have been pg before which is good. It is much less stress on the body but you are right, the odds aren't as good as IVF.

Don't think that I've really been any help but saw no one had replied so felt that I should   good luck with whatever you decide, I really hope that it's the right thing for you  

bingbong x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

Before i plough into the stuff about tx...just to say your termination wont have an afect on your chances to concieve. Whilst it may affect you emotionally...if doesnt affect your fertility. We wouldnt judge your decision. xx

Anyways.... my answer would depend on how many 'goes' your being offered. Does 3 iui's=1 IVF at your clinic? PLus are the IUI's medicated? If not - IUI its just like natural but with good timing!! Somthing you could replicate by monitoring when you ovulate and having lots of sex around that time!!!

My experience of natural IUI has been on the whole quite positive. Although ive now had 4 BFNs which increase in pain with each and every negative preg test. 

The choice can only be yours....do your research...chat with your DP

good luck

Karen
x


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Bingbong and Karen ,

Thanks you both for your replies.

I have now decided to give IUI ago as its free and if it doesnt work then move on to IVF though  that it works.

Glad it worked for you Bingbong.

Goodluck with your journey Karen

Footsie


----------

